# Dang you Justin! NEW PICS!



## Brooks803 (Nov 2, 2011)

:tongue: You make it look so easy!

Here's my latest attempt at a kitless pen. Overall I'm happy, but there are areas that need major improvement. However, I learned ALOT during the process and figured how to prevent some mistakes. So hopefully the next one will be much cleaner. The blank is one of my own, however it's made with Alumilite instead of my normal PR. I wanted to make some blanks for myself for kitless applications and PR isn't the easiest to thread so this was my solution. I also used a shiny new Bock nib :biggrin:. I'd love to hear some critique on this one. Like I mentioned earlier, I know there are many mistakes (the clip and cap finial being my most frustrating!) but I'm probably overlooking some stuff. Thanks!











Edit: I took yalls advice about the clip/nib matching colors. But instead of changing the nib I decided to change the clip (I love my Bock nib too much)! It solved my screw up of grinding too much material away. By doing that it though it created a new problem by not allowing the finial to thread on anymore. Luckily I could still get it snug so I epoxied everything together. It helped with the "grain" alignment and made it look a bit more clean (not perfect, but better). I like it this way SOOOOOO much better!

I also wanted to give a nod of thanks to Justin for the inspiration to push myself. I'll never get tired of seeing your work, thank you for sharing it with us. :biggrin:

Here are some pics of the new and improved pen. Thoughts?


----------



## glycerine (Nov 2, 2011)

Look good to me, MC!


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't know any of the finer points about kitless, but that is a nice looking pen. That blank is really an attention grabber.   Only thing I would change and this is personal preference, but I think the clip should match the nib or vice versa.


----------



## animefan (Nov 2, 2011)

It looks to me like your on the right track.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 2, 2011)

How do you guys get all this free time? :biggrin:
I think it looks pretty awesome!
I like the shape and the blank is outstanding ( as expected ).
It's hard to tell from the pictures but is the front section threaded?

OK Justin, your up! :biggrin:


----------



## BSea (Nov 2, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> I know there are many mistakes (the clip and cap finial being my most frustrating!) but I'm probably overlooking some stuff. Thanks!


Probably what you are overlooking most is the "FREAKING BEAUTIFUL" pen.


----------



## EarlD (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks mighty nice to me.


----------



## George417 (Nov 2, 2011)

Absolutely beauty. I can't see anything wrong, other than the clip, but that's minor


----------



## theidlemind (Nov 2, 2011)

So where are these clips coming from?
I still haven't unpacked my triple start tap and die to attempt this. 
Sure would be nice to have a source for clips. 
Very nice pen btw......


----------



## Oldwagon (Nov 2, 2011)

If you send it to me I will look at it alot closer.I am thinking it needs to be broke in to tell if anything is really wrong with it.It looks great.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Nov 2, 2011)

That looks AMAZING. I love it.


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 2, 2011)

theidlemind said:


> So where are these clips coming from?
> I still haven't unpacked my triple start tap and die to attempt this.
> Sure would be nice to have a source for clips.
> Very nice pen btw......


 
Looks like a virage clip to me.  HAHA, I haven't unpacked my tap and die yet either.


The blank is amazing, as usual.  I think the clip should match the nib as well, but overall, is is an absolutely gorgeous pen!


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The clip is off more than it looks. I got a bit aggressive with the grinder :redface:




jasontg99 said:


> theidlemind said:
> 
> 
> > So where are these clips coming from?
> ...


 
I still have several heritance two tone nibs if I do change it out. I also have a few of those gold nibs that Justin has been showing off but the only way I can see to use them is to copy how he has been doing his. 

The supplier of the clips is no longer in business. I've had mine for a while and hadn't tried using them until now.


----------



## ghostrider (Nov 2, 2011)

I keep trying to look for the mistakes, but keep getting distracted by that amazing blank.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 2, 2011)

Jonathon, you're up and running with the big dogs already. Looks like you've had some good instructions. Nice blank too.:wink:


----------



## crabcreekind (Nov 2, 2011)

Amazing pen! I wish my red/white/blue blanks looked like that!


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL!! Im going to be bruised tomorrow after all of this abuse!!! Well great pen Brooks!! You are getting much better!! From here i dont see any problems. Where do you think it is lacking?


----------



## Leviblue (Nov 2, 2011)

I think the pen looks great.  Just remember, it's only a mistake if YOU point it out.  To everyone else, it's a design element!

Keep up the great work.  It's inspiring!


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 2, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> LOL!! Im going to be bruised tomorrow after all of this abuse!!! Well great pen Brooks!! You are getting much better!! From here i dont see any problems. Where do you think it is lacking?


 
Lol....it's not abuse. I'm just showing my appreciation for your amazing work :wink:

My issues with it is this:

My threads on the body are way too long. They're triple start and it takes several turns to seat it all the way. The entire cap finial/clip was frustrating to say the least! If you don't mind me asking. When you thread yours which end do you put the male/female threads? I ran into clearance issues with the nib and had to redrill to make space plus I had to trim off some threads for the clip. I didn't know if one way was better than the other. Then I took too much material away to seat the clip properly. Other than that I'm very happy with it! I actually just finished with some fixes so stay tuned for some extra pics.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 2, 2011)

That is a very nice pen!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 2, 2011)

Now that the clip and nib match your right on track with the other componentless guys.........and gals.


----------



## RichF (Nov 2, 2011)

The pen looks great.  I liked it before, but I like it a whole lot better with the gold clip.  Great work.


----------



## watchman7 (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks great with the gold nib and clip. You are getting close to the big boys.


----------



## boxerman (Nov 2, 2011)

Super nice looking pen. Love the blank.


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 2, 2011)

*huh?*

I just joined this site today..feeling like I'm in the wrong place..am a newbie and already thinking I am over my head looking at the workmanship..but will press on in search of something that approaches these pics..:worship:


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, since you asked.......... Overall, I think you did a great job but I have a couple comments, please take them as constructive!

When I have a wildly colored or patterned blank I usually opt for a solid black finial, usually on both ends.  To me, nothing detracts from the beauty of a nicely embedded clip then to have the tell tell joint ring where the cap and finial don't match up, and they hardly ever will!

Second, the botton looks straight as a board from tip to tip.  I think starting a slight taper about 2/3 the way down ending in a slightly rounded bottom would do wonders for the overall look.  Not only would it look sharp, it would probably make the pen postable!

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 3, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!! Im going to be bruised tomorrow after all of this abuse!!! Well great pen Brooks!! You are getting much better!! From here i dont see any problems. Where do you think it is lacking?
> ...


 
A little thing I do to gain a bit of room for the nib......  I'm assuming you are putting the male threads on the part of the finial that screws off, if so.... after cutting your tenon and cutting the threads on the finial and before removing it from the chuck, take a center drill and drill into the plug just enough to make a nice 60 degree dinple.  This will allow the nib to actually fit right up into the plug!  If this doesn't make sense, I can take a photo to show what I mean.


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 3, 2011)

Jonathan---Nice job on the pen, glad you stuck with it. It certainly should not be easy to lose on the deck top. It looks like on the next one you have room to make the cap a little longer and still have a pleasing cap : barrel length ratio, and your section could be a little shorter, which should give you the clearance you need for your tenon. I agree with Tex's comment about the black finial and body taper.  

Dan


----------



## Curly (Nov 3, 2011)

I thought I was getting close to understanding where I need to get to, but looking at your pen makes me realize I have such a long way to go that I will be out of breath a few more times before catching up. Knockout of a pen. 

I suspect you had to use most of 2  blanks to make it, right?


----------



## wizard (Nov 3, 2011)

Jonathon, A beautiful pen combining your skills as the master caster, outstanding photographer, and now...with some rapidly developing kitless pen making talents :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:!! Excellent package!!! Thanks for sharing! Doc


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ambidex said:


> I just joined this site today..feeling like I'm in the wrong place..am a newbie and already thinking I am over my head looking at the workmanship..but will press on in search of something that approaches these pics..:worship:


 
Nothing to worry about! I've been turning for just over 2 years now and I started in the same place as you. You found this site early and I suggest using it often! It helped me out so much when I was starting out and it can help you out too. Welcome btw!



Texatdurango said:


> A little thing I do to gain a bit of room for the nib...... I'm assuming you are putting the male threads on the part of the finial that screws off, if so.... after cutting your tenon and cutting the threads on the finial and before removing it from the chuck, take a center drill and drill into the plug just enough to make a nice 60 degree dinple. This will allow the nib to actually fit right up into the plug! If this doesn't make sense, I can take a photo to show what I mean.


 
It does make sense George. I made the finial how you described. I even drilled out the tenon to make room. I checked for width clearance, but I forgot to check for depth :redface: so I had to drill it out some more after taking it off the chuck. I'll bear the black finials in mind for future pens. I'll be playing with body styles too. Thanks for the critique! 



Curly said:


> I thought I was getting close to understanding where I need to get to, but looking at your pen makes me realize I have such a long way to go that I will be out of breath a few more times before catching up. Knockout of a pen.
> 
> I suspect you had to use most of 2 blanks to make it, right?


 
Thanks Pete, but I think you're there already if not ahead of me! The one you posted the other day is slick as hell!



wizard said:


> Jonathon, A beautiful pen combining your skills as the master caster, outstanding photographer, and now...with some rapidly developing kitless pen making talents :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:!! Excellent package!!! Thanks for sharing! Doc


 
Thanks Doc! I'm going for the triple crown this year :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Nov 3, 2011)

By the way, which size nib/feed is that?


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 3, 2011)

glycerine said:


> By the way, which size nib/feed is that?


 
#5 Nib with Heritance Feed. 

Cap/Body threads: 12 x .75 Triple start

Cap Finial & Front Section: 9 x .75


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 3, 2011)

Jonathon,
I reelly like the alumilite you used.  Great colors and pattern.  Great looking pen.


----------



## tim self (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm jealous of ya'lls talent.    Beautiful pen Mr. Brooks.


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 3, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!! Im going to be bruised tomorrow after all of this abuse!!! Well great pen Brooks!! You are getting much better!! From here i dont see any problems. Where do you think it is lacking?
> ...




The threads do look a little long. I was doing a .30" long tenon, but have recently reduced to to .25" long tenon and i think its much better. Right around the 2 revolution mark to put the cap on. I put my male threads on the finial. I ran into clearance issues at one time, and drill out the finial, but i dont like the look, so i just added a bit on length onto my caps. Right now my caps are 2" without the finial. This leaves enough room for the nib to fit without hitting the finial. Your front section looks longer as well. I usually make my front sections( the grip part) 5/8" long except for the Bock #5 feeds because they are really long and they require a 3/4" long grip on the section. I saw the new pics and it looks better with the gold clip.


----------



## BSea (Nov 4, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> I was doing a .30" long tenon, but have recently reduced to to .25" long tenon and i think its much better. Right around the 2 revolution mark to put the cap on. I put my male threads on the finial. I ran into clearance issues at one time, and drill out the finial, but i dont like the look, so i just added a bit on length onto my caps. Right now my caps are 2" without the finial. This leaves enough room for the nib to fit without hitting the finial. Your front section looks longer as well. I usually make my front sections( the grip part) 5/8" long except for the Bock #5 feeds because they are really long and they require a 3/4" long grip on the section.


I think I need help.  I actually understand all of this.

But seriously, thanks for the tips.  All of us Timbandit wannabee's hang on every word.  Just like when Brooks posts his little tips.


----------

